# Dialerbetrug Talkline MAHNBESCHEID Amtsgericht Hünfeld



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2003)

Hallo an alle Geschädigten,

ich bitte um Hilfe !!!!

Nach dem Erhalt des Mahnbescheids vom Amtgericht Hünfeld,
bin ich sehr verunsichert was ich tun soll!

1.Frage : Wenn ich gegen den Mahnbescheid Widerspruch einlege was passiert anschließend ??

Habe leider keinen Rechtschutz ! 
2.Frage: Ist es cleverer jetzt zu zahlen, oder meint Ihr das Talkline oder Antragsteller Inkassofirma Intrum nicht vor Gericht ziehen?

Bitte nur erstgemeinte und sachliche Hilfe!
Besten Dank und Gruß an alle im Forum


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Juni 2003)

@ Gast Panter

Das volle Programm findest Du hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


Antworten: 
1. Dann müssen die die Klage begründen.

2. Wenn Du auf Seite 33 Schreiben an AG Wedding Text ab : Hilfsweise wird rein vorsorglich ... übernimmst kannst Du sehr gut gegen einen Vertragsschluss durch Dialer angehen. Deshalb ist nicht cleverer jetzt zu zahlen.


----------



## crusador (15 Juni 2003)

Ich habe Ende Februar Widerspruch gegen den gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid eingelegt, Antragsteller war ebenfalls Talkline. 

Bis heute habe ich nichts weiteres von denen gehört - das muss natürlich nichts heissen, aber vielleicht baut es dich auf...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Juni 2003)

Wenn der Mahnbescheid zugestellt wurde, informiert das Gericht auch den Antragsteller darüber. Zahlt der Angemahnte, hat sich die Sache erledigt. Zahlt er nicht, dann muss der Antragsteller jetzt klagen. Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich meine in einer Rechtsbelehrung vom Amtsgericht Hünfeld gelesen zu haben, dass der Antragsteller hierzu 3 Monate Zeit hat...


----------



## Devilfrank (15 Juni 2003)

Der Gläubiger stellt bei dem Gericht des Wohnsitzes einen förmlichen Antrag auf Erlaß des Mahnbescheids und entrichtet dabei einen Gebühren- und Auslagenvorschuß (Kostenmarken). Der Mahnbescheid wird dem Antragsgegner durch das Gericht zugestellt und der Gläubiger erhält darüber eine Benachrichtigung.



Erhebt der Schuldner gegen den zugestellten Mahnbescheid Widerspruch, dann wird der Gläubiger grundsätzlich  vom Gericht aufgefordert, weitere Gerichtskosten zu bezahlen und seinen Anspruch innerhalb von zwei Wochen in Form einer Klageschrift zu begründen. Anschließend bestimmt das Gericht einen Verhandlungstermin für das streitige Verfahren.



Widerspricht der Antragsgegner gegen den Mahnbescheid nicht oder zu spät, dann kann der Gläubiger nach einer Frist von zwei Wochen beim Gericht den Vollstreckungsbescheid beantragen. 

Beantragt der Gläubiger zugleich die Parteizustellung des Vollstreckungsbescheids (Gerichtsvollzieher), dann kann er zeitgleich mit der Zustellung die Forderung durch den Gerichtsvollzieher beim Schuldner beitreiben lassen.



Legt der Schuldner gegen den Vollstreckungsbescheid Einspruch ein, dann wird die Streitsache an das Prozeßgericht zur Eröffnung des Streitverfahrens abgegeben.


http://www.rechtsanwalt-eder.de/html/mahnbescheid.html


----------



## haudraufundschluss (15 Juni 2003)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Widerspricht der Antragsgegner gegen den Mahnbescheid nicht oder zu spät, dann kann der Gläubiger nach einer Frist von zwei Wochen beim Gericht den Vollstreckungsbescheid beantragen.



Den Vollstreckungsbescheid darf man in dem Fall frühestens 2 Wochen nach Zustellung des Mahnbescheides beantragen und das muss innerhalb von 3 Monaten geschehen sein, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...

Zu den Fristen kommen dann noch die Zeiten, in denen das Gericht alleine mit der Angelegenheit befasst ist. Die Klagebegründung habe ich z. B. erst einen guten Monat nachdem sie bei Gericht eingereicht wurde, zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------

